# Newbie with a breeder question!



## kookster (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi! I'm a newbie here that is planning to get a Havanese puppy in the near future. I have been in contact with a breeder and am wondering if any of you know anything about them - Noah's Little Ark is the name. The breeder has been very nice and has answered my questions, but I contacted him before I found this forum (that is filled with all kinds of wonderful info!).

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I could be thoroughly wrong but that site and the requirements for downpayment to be on a list seems fishy. I'm sure the breeders that are on this forum will respond as soon as they see this thread


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome!! that particular breeder has come up several times on the forum since I have been here.... have you BEEN to their house? Met the dogs and the people? Be careful ... proceed with caution and please educate yourself!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's a link to a previous thread on here about that particular breeder.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13507&highlight=noah's+little+ark


----------



## kookster (Aug 25, 2012)

THANK YOU so much for responding!! I will definitely NOT get a puppy from this breeder! This is my first time getting a puppy (I've always had a cat), so it's a little overwhelming trying to find a breeder I can trust. 

Hope to be back with pics of a new puppy soon!!

Susan


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Where are you located? Maybe someone can help point you in the right direction.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kookster said:


> THANK YOU so much for responding!! I will definitely NOT get a puppy from this breeder! This is my first time getting a puppy (I've always had a cat), so it's a little overwhelming trying to find a breeder I can trust.
> 
> Hope to be back with pics of a new puppy soon!!
> 
> Susan


I know it's exciting... I've been there too! But make sure you take all the time you need to find the RIGHT breeder with the RIGHT puppy!!!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, please do be careful which breeder you choose. The forum is so fabulous and can help you with what to look for in a good breeder. Initially I had given two deposits to two other breeders that ultimately weren't right for me. It took almost a year for me to find the right breeder. I remember reading on the forum "don't limit your search by how close by the breeder is" That was the best advice. At first I felt resistant because I was doing just that. In the end, it turns out I drove over 800 miles to get Charley and I'm soooooo glad I did. My Charley is the absolute perfect dog for me and ultimately that is what matters.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Charleysmom said:


> Yes, please do be careful which breeder you choose. The forum is so fabulous and can help you with what to look for in a good breeder. Initially I had given two deposits to two other breeders that ultimately weren't right for me. It took almost a year for me to find the right breeder. I remember reading on the forum "don't limit your search by how close by the breeder is" That was the best advice. At first I felt resistant because I was doing just that. In the end, it turns out I drove over 800 miles to get Charley and I'm soooooo glad I did. My Charley is the absolute perfect dog for me and ultimately that is what matters.


Ditto! I think we drove about 450 miles... 10 hrs each way to meet/get our sweet hav Tillie!


----------



## kookster (Aug 25, 2012)

Woo hoo! I think I have found a good breeder - Windy Hill Havanese. She does all of the health testing and although she does have two sets of puppies available, she will not be breeding the moms again until next summer. She said she does have another mom who she may breed in the winter, but she isn't sure. That's a good sign, right? That she isn't breeding her dogs over and over again just to sell puppies?

She has some beautiful chocolate puppies and I am going to see them on Monday. I'm smitten with one named Violet, so have my fingers crossed that she will be the right puppy for me. No doubt I will be back posting LOTS more questions and asking for LOTS more advice if she is my perfect puppy and I get to bring her home in a few weeks!!

Thank you again for all your help and advice so far!

Susan


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I went to that website and saw a lot of positive things...showing, championships, CHIC and testing, raised in home, they belong to their local club, etc etc etc. 

There are links to the sire and dam health testing on the puppy page that you should click on and take a look at do you can ask questions about it when you visit. 

Who can resist Violet's little paw that she's waving?? I personally love little Star!!! OMG, I'd be smothering her with kisses all day long!!!

Do make sure you wouldn't be paying more for a chocolate than any other color. Sometimes they are construed as "rare" or whatever, and places charge more for them. NOT saying that this breeder does that, I'm just merely pointing out that it does happen. 

Did you find the list on this site of good qualities to look for in a breeder???


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Here: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16008

It was EXTREMELY helpful in my search for a breeder!! It's chock full of Good info on what to look for and questions to ask.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kookster said:


> Woo hoo! I think I have found a good breeder - Windy Hill Havanese. She does all of the health testing and although she does have two sets of puppies available, she will not be breeding the moms again until next summer. She said she does have another mom who she may breed in the winter, but she isn't sure. That's a good sign, right? That she isn't breeding her dogs over and over again just to sell puppies?
> 
> She has some beautiful chocolate puppies and I am going to see them on Monday. I'm smitten with one named Violet, so have my fingers crossed that she will be the right puppy for me. No doubt I will be back posting LOTS more questions and asking for LOTS more advice if she is my perfect puppy and I get to bring her home in a few weeks!!
> 
> ...


The website definitely ticks all the boxes, though I am not a fan of limited guarantees on genetic problems. Make sure you VISIT and see that the puppies are being raised inside the home, in a clean, enriching environment.

3 litters a year is CERTAINLY not too many as long as they are carefully planned, and it sounds like they are doing that!

This is nothing for or against the breeder... Just a matter of personal preferences, but I noticed that some of the pups are VERY curly. Be aware that curly coated Havanese are MUCH more work in terms of grooming, and you may find that you need to keep him or her in a short puppy cut.

Good luck on your puppy hunt, and keep us posted!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay!! great job educating yourself and finding an ethical breeder!
As a 'bonus' starting out with a well bred, lovingly raised hav puppy actually makes things a bit "easier" in the beginging for the owner! 
Can't wait to hear how this go!


----------

